# WIP Bald Eagle



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

I started a new pointillism piece last night. I forgot to take a picture of my sketched base drawing. Sorry for the quality of the pictures. I just do the WIP snapshots with my phone so I can send them directly to my FB account.

Here is what I finished as of last night -










The progress from this morning (wasn't working on it long) -


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh thank you for doing one of these as a WIP! Now what kind of paper are you using? Is this with pen?


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep. This is totally with a pen after I sketch out the main portion.

For this one I am using Canson Pure white drawing paper, 11x14" in size, 80lb weight. The pens I use are Sakura Pigma Microns. I get them here - - I use a mixture of all those sizes. For the really tiny light shading I use the 005 (smallest) and actually, since I don't have any larger ones to hand (waiting on them to come!) I am using the 005 for this whole picture.

Most of the time I am using a drawing paper of some sort as I feel it holds up a little better then the marker/pen paper.

I will totally take some pictures every day of the progress if you would like. Well I take pictures anyways so I can actually see how far I have progressed, lol, but I am more then willing to post them all here too.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it's awesome you do pointillism. I did one my freshman year in high school for a project and know an artist in the area that's done a few pieces. Definitely takes a lot of patience! 
It looks great so far!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> Well I take pictures anyways so I can actually see how far I have progressed, lol, but I am more then willing to post them all here too.


That would be great! I love to see how other artists' work evolves, especially when it's something I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh gosh! I could never have that much patience! You're great at this! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

me three, I lack the patienc myself, I usually do the alaprima approach, if I can not finish it in one session I tend to get bored with it.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry for not updating this guys. All my pens grew legs. *mad* I have a feeling my squirts took them and I can't find them now. I am waiting on my new shipment of larger diameter tips to come anyways, so until then, this is on hold. Sorry.

I will post some pictures as soon as I the new ones come or I find the others.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Well sorry this to so long to update. Life hit hard (read kids got sick, dog needed to be rushed in because she cracked her head open...) and this got put to the back burner.

Here are a couple of update pictures and some close-ups of parts of it. Once again, crappy pictures as I was taking them with my phone at something like 2 a.m. What better to do then work on this while sitting up with kids? *rolls eyes*


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking good keep up the good works, hope you don;t give up on it, you are doing good I like the shodows and the details on the eye


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol I don't plan on giving up on it. I am hoping to get it done and hopefully sell it. I need to replenish the vet emergency fund. I wasn't to impressed by my dog needing all the work done on her to fix her head, but it needed to be done.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no, that's terrible about your dog.  I hope she's okay.

This eagle is coming along great. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah she is ok. It was one of our lab mixes. Still haven't figured out what she did. Was basically split ear to ear down to the skull. Was not pretty.


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your dog I hope she or he gets better soon. I am glad to hear you say that you have no plans on giving up on your drawing. best of luck to you, can't wait to see the finished work.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Well this one flopped on me. I had it packed with my things to go down to my in-laws and hubby told one of the kids they could draw... Lo and behold what dot hey draw on? Yeah... This happened oh about a month ago. Still very upset by it. I was more then half way done with it, so all that work down the toilet.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no! I would be fuming! I had to start a drawing over that I was well over half way finished with (not because of the kids, though) and it never did look the same. *sigh*


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I am really, really disappointed. More so why I took so long to post about it. I am actually not upset to much with the kids, they are to little to know what they did... My hubby on the other hand.  He figured the boys would grab their papers out of the bag and not mine.  Live and learn I guess.


----------

